# sponge refugium



## conwayscience (Apr 5, 2010)

I was recently reading a random old forum post somewhere when a guy mentioned he has more than one refugium. While his primary one is still for macro algae, with a light, he keeps a smaller one with no light, serves for saltwater live sponge habitat. Supposedly they like it dark. 

Anyone heard of this? I've read mention of sponges growing on the live rock, but I'm interested in growing a real macro sponge structure. I think this would both be fascinating as well as good natural filtration. When I took zoology i remember that sponges filter a godly amount of water, I feel like growing a sizable one might be pretty awesome for the tank filtration overall.


----------

